# Autocruise Starlight?



## KeithChesterfield

Does anyone own or have experience of the Starlight?


----------



## b2tus

Just thought we would bump this up for you.

We have no experience of a Starlight but we are very very pleased with our 2006 Autocruise Starspirit.

What year is the Starlight you are considering?


----------



## Techno100

Looks 2004/5 to me nice tight van. Looks about 5 meters. Is it a small bed at the back? looks very similar to a a Starspirit but without a U shaped lounge. Probably 1.9 2.0 engine?


----------



## b2tus

This looks like it. You were right Techno.....2004.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2004-Autocrui...Motorhomes&hash=item2eb1d3a7b5#ht_1531wt_1145

Looks a very nice M/Home too.


----------



## Techno100

Totally agree but not for 2 people. Single tourer FANTASTIC! Not keen on that ladder tho :lol: :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

The picture I posted of the Starlight was found on Google images but the vehicle is identical to that one and we're not buying one but possibly hiring one.
The hire MH is an 04 plate, 2000cc engine, lounge seat pulls out to make bed and there really does seem a load of space for 2 people in such a compact vehicle.
Any idea how many mpg we might get from the Starlight or any other useful facts?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Techno100

30 plus
That's really only half a bed though compared to a Starspirit. I could be wrong but I imagine the gap between the base and back cushion will be most noticeable( to whoever gets to lay on it ) when made into a bed.
Very nice van that you can park anywhere, easy to turn, like it :wink:


----------



## b2tus

MPG depends on how heavy your right foot is :lol: :lol: 

We have a 2.2 litre HDi 100bhp engine and on long runs down in France, we averaged around 32mpg......averaging around 60mph. Expect no more than 25 if you cruise at 70mph.

Generally overall we reckon on 28 mpg taking into account all types of roads.


----------



## Techno100

BTW Brent did you see my ladder job 8)


----------



## b2tus

sYes I did. Looks a superb job but don't go falling off when you are cleaning the solar panels. It's a long way down.

My apologies for not getting back on the bike rack fittings. Clean went out of my mind.


----------



## Techno100

No worries  Just waiting for my pro C rack to arrive now for my next project 8)


----------



## Techno100




----------



## KeithChesterfield

Not quite sure how we got onto Racks and Solar panels but thanks for the replies anyway.

As for Starlight mpg - we managed a fraction over 29 mpg with a Burstner T625 Harmony last year in France and would hope to get much better than that with the Starlight.


----------



## Techno100

sorry i
i went onto ladders after seeing the one on the back of the starlight in the ebay listing


----------

